# ER doctor shares alarming lung X-rays of COVID-19 patients



## Robert59 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 28, 2021)

According to those X-rays, the patients days are numbered.

Another bought of Covid or a bad bout of the flu or common cold bug where they get seriously congested, and my guess is the grim reaper will come calling.

Not a good state of health to be in.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 29, 2021)

The second I saw this, I gasped and tears filled my eyes.
How can welive in a world where Communist China can concieve such horror?


----------



## gennie (Mar 29, 2021)

Gaer said:


> The second I saw this, I gasped and tears filled my eyes.
> How can welive in a world where Communist China can concieve such horror?


or pay homage to those who denied it's existence for personal financial benefit.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 3, 2021)

I had found a video on YouTube of lung sounds with different illnesses. The COVID one had a distinctive echo. It was creepy.


----------

